# Caliber for South Texas Deer



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Need help guys and gals. Having an argument with people on our ranch about rifle caliber a for Whitetails in South Texas. Would especially love to hear from anybody that owns or guides on other South Texas land.

The question is what is the smallest caliber anyone would recommend for these deer. I understand they can be taken with just about anything with precise shot placement but we have kids and other shooters that are not exactly precision shooters. My thinking is nothing smaller than a .25 caliber round but I'd like to hear everybody else's opinions. We've had deer shot with .223 and .243 that either ran and were never found or had to be dispatched later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I killed somewhere around 30 deer from age 9 to 19 with a 22-250. Never lost one and really never tracked any too far that I recall. I was a decent shot, but no crack shot. My daughter will be shooting her mom's .243 later this year. She is 8. 

I think it's a personal choice. Only you know your crowd and comfort level.


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

A company I used to work for had a very nice company lease. Our rules were 25 caliber or more. 257 Roberts was the lowest the owners allowed. We'd still had to track every once in a while as some folks would mess up. 

The rule worked pretty well. We took clients out there ALOT and many different skill levels. We usually harvested 80 to 100 deer each season.


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

Shot some deer in south texas with a .223. Hit'em in the neck and they will drop like a rock. They might sit and kick a few times, but will eventually expire.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

With a competent shooter, the .243 will do very well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

.22 wmr






















Waiting to set the hook

Â©


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Caliber is far less important than shot placement.

I have killed them with a 270 though.

JOhn


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if I had a choice for a TX deer rifle, it would be one of these cals.

270, 7mm-08, 308 , 25-06

if it were one rifle to pick, it would be a 270 w a 130gr. spitzer bullet.

I hunt w lighter cals, but this is a go-to list for anyone based on ammo avail. and cost, ballistics, proven track record and avg. shot distance.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> if it were one rifle to pick, it would be a 270 w a 130gr. spitzer bullet.
> .


I agree with the .270. I have taken most of the deer in my life with that set up. As far as the lightest caliber, it depends on whether you are culling does and bucks or trophy hunting. In S Tx, the brush can be very thick. Why lose a trophy if he runs off with a .243 bullet when you could have just as easily shot a 7 mag or 300 win mag. That would be my pick for trophies, for culling be as ethical as you possibly can.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Ive never had any problems with deer running off with my .243


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*South*

I have shot a lot of big body deer with my 270 with 130 grain but it sure felt small. Never lost a deer but sure hated that at shots of 100 yard + I would not get a good pass though and very little blood. I now hunt south texas with a 308 norma mag and love it!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wow you see some folks seem to say you need some type of big gun to kill deer. 223 works great with the correct bullet. All about the shot placement. Usually folks talking about having to use big guns have problems becausse of jerking or not shooting well thinking a bigger gun will take care of poor shot placement. Sorry it doesent work that way. Jus sayin.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Wow you see some folks seem to say you need some type of big gun to kill deer. 223 works great with the correct bullet. All about the shot placement. Usually folks talking about having to use big guns have problems becausse of jerking or not shooting well thinking a bigger gun will take care of poor shot placement. Sorry it doesent work that way. Jus sayin.


Sorry but it kinda does. A 55 grain .223 round center mass will not do nearly the damage as a 180 grain .300 win mag. The more damage the more likely to leave a blood trail the more likely the recovery.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Caliber is far less important than shot placement. .243 will do great......


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

300 Weatherby or better...


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I like shooting them at 600 plus yards , that's why a 300 ultra just sayin , 223 will work at a reasonable distance most guys in Texas shoot deer at les than 200 yards , most at 100 yards all comes to personal choice . If it works for you use it , smallest I use is a 7mm-08 .like all that's been said it's all about shot placement . And bullet choice . Just my own humble experience . I carry a big stick and walk softly .........  


Sent in from my job that I pay taxes 30%


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

hydrasports


You are correct certainly more damage but proper shot placement animal is dead with both calibers. No tracking needed.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

*what caliber*

Nobody has mentioned cross wind or distance of shot. My opinion is 243 smallest caliber for 200 yards or less. Just use a 65 grain boattail bullet and your good. But at 200 yards and better I think a 7 Mag or larger needs to be the caliber of choice. Unless you are a sharp shooter I would feel as I was wasting a resource ( deer) if you use anything less than a 243. Of course this is for West Texas and South Texas not east Texas.


----------



## BabyBear24 (Feb 5, 2013)

25-06 0-300 has never let me down. 22-250 has been great to me as well. Drop a many in their tracks shooting the pump station with the 250.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have killed piles of game with my trusty 22-250. They dont run any further than they do shot with a 30-06. People make the biggest mistake by not letting the deer bleed out enough before they go looking for them. I wait 20+ min before I go.

However, if shots are going to be over 200 yards I use a .270.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> I have killed piles of game with my trusty 22-250. They dont run any further than they do shot with a 30-06. People make the biggest mistake by not letting the deer bleed out enough before they go looking for them. I wait 20+ min before I go.
> 
> However, if shots are going to be over 200 yards I use a .270.


Same setup here


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My thinking is nothing smaller than a .25 caliber round


I think that's a good policy for you to have.

TH


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

A nice .243 -270 , as I like a good channel to bleed out / a nice big ole hole 
A .22 caliber bullet is illegal to hunt deer with in most states , and I thank of you can't handle the recoil of a 243 then you should not hunt deer !! Way to many people push there kids to hunt before they are ready to shoot a proper caliber


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

It also makes a difference, especially with smaller calibers, with the right bullets. I shoot trophy bonded bearclaws out of my 22-250, works great. I have seen people shoot light varmint bullets and not get much penetration. I shoot 125 grain core lokt out of my 30-06, love them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I must say this when talking about caliber you must also say how far do you intend to shoot. Lets be reasonable. Smaller calibers work say out to 100 yards (maybe 200) but beyond that they fall off quick. If you know you are going to be shooting long distances then by all means larger caliber. Bet most of us shoot less than 100 but sometimes not.


----------



## mealworm1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have shot deer and seen deer shot with many calibers ranging from small to big. I have settled on 3006. If I am shooting a doe I will shoot it in the neck and if I am shooting a wall hanger and am not worried about tearing up some meat I will shoot it in the shoulder. I have spent too much time tracking deer for people that are "confident" with their 243, 22-250, 25-06, ect.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The OP said S Texas. To me that represents long senderos with potentially long shots. That is what my comments were based on, shots out to say 400 or 500 yds. I shoot a .223 at steel targets and at 500 yds, a 55 gr FMJ bullet will hardly knock the paint off. I also shoot a 7 mag at steel targets and at 700 yds it will indent on the metal. I am not condoning shooting deer at 700 yds, unless you are a practiced marksman, but even at say 300 yds, why take a chance on the trophy of a life time running off with your bullet. 

Many years ago, I shot a buck with a 180 grain bullet out of a 30-06. He was about 100 yds. He ran 100 yds, I measured it, bleeding a two foot wide trail out both sides. The point is, that deer ran 100 yds with a direct hit in the vitals. In my opinion, I probably would not have recovered that deer with a 55 grain bullet wound. 

Just my .02.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

mark off 400 and 500 yards and put a paper plate on ea. and put 3 in a coffee can lid group.............very few can do it out of a stand, not a bench...........


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

A .243 is plenty st 250 yds or less if shot placement is correct. Young kids shooting large calibers are less likely to place a shot well because of the recoil in my opinion. Let them shoot a .243 at reasonable yards and I think there would be less deer lost because of better shot placement.


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

I do not think there is a right or wrong answer to this question. My family has grown up on a south texas ranch. My dad shoots a .270 and so do I now but you have to match the correct caliber to age in my opinion. Like most have said shot placement has more to do with it than anything but I will take is a step further. As a hunter you are going to make the best shot with what you are most comfortable shooting. For kids that is going to be a smaller caliber in most cases. We are here to pass on our love for the outdoors to the next generation. By setting a min cal req or getting ****** if a kid makes a bad shot I feel like that is killing one confidence and adding to the problem. A better solution maybe to have mandatory shooting days prior to the season to built lease members/ kids confidence/make sure guns are sighted in with whatever caliber they choose to shoot.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

tombomb said:


> I do not think there is a right or wrong answer to this question. My family has grown up on a south texas ranch. My dad shoots a .270 and so do I now but you have to match the correct caliber to age in my opinion. Like most have said shot placement has more to do with it than anything but I will take is a step further. As a hunter you are going to make the best shot with what you are most comfortable shooting. For kids that is going to be a smaller caliber in most cases. We are here to pass on our love for the outdoors to the next generation. By setting a min cal req or getting ****** if a kid makes a bad shot I feel like that is killing one confidence and adding to the problem. A better solution maybe to have mandatory shooting days prior to the season to built lease members/ kids confidence/make sure guns are sighted in with whatever caliber they choose to shoot.


Great suggestion.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

I love my .243, especially with those "bad" and "terrible" ballistic tips...

Killed 3 mondo Arkansas swamp bucks with this caliber from 10-250 yards and have no doubts to it's killing power.

The biggest difference for me is that *I* shoot the .243 better than my .270. Shot placement is king with any caliber.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

pilar said:


> A nice .243 -270 , as I like a good channel to bleed out / a nice big ole hole
> A .22 caliber bullet is illegal to hunt deer with in most states , and I thank of you can't handle the recoil of a 243 then you should not hunt deer !! Way to many people push there kids to hunt before they are ready to shoot a proper caliber


And just what is a "proper" caliber? I've seen grown men that couldn't shoot a 270win accurately due to recoil intolerance. What's improper about the 270? 
Answer: nothing.
Everyone feels recoil differently. Especially children. Start a kiddo off on too much gun and you've just created a problem that is hard to correct.
Start the kiddo on a little less gun, and they develop good form and enjoy shooting more, which, in turn, leads to more practice and better results.
To narrow-mindedly suggest one certain caliber as a starting point and no less for hunting alienates many more people than just children. I've dated chicks that couldn't handle a 243 but shot my AR with open sights accurately at 100 yards.



tombomb said:


> I do not think there is a right or wrong answer to this question. My family has grown up on a south texas ranch. My dad shoots a .270 and so do I now but you have to match the correct caliber to age in my opinion. Like most have said shot placement has more to do with it than anything but I will take is a step further. As a hunter you are going to make the best shot with what you are most comfortable shooting. For kids that is going to be a smaller caliber in most cases. We are here to pass on our love for the outdoors to the next generation. By setting a min cal req or getting ****** if a kid makes a bad shot I feel like that is killing one confidence and adding to the problem. A better solution maybe to have mandatory shooting days prior to the season to built lease members/ kids confidence/make sure guns are sighted in with whatever caliber they choose to shoot.


Good idea and well said.

Â©


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This thread is pretty entertaining to read... I think 25 caliber or bigger would be a good rule as well with the exception of older people with bad shoulders like Charlie.. Ha Ha

Sorry Charlie, I couldn't resist


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

I would go with .308. You can get factory ammo for reduced recoil. In my experience, I have seen plenty of deer lost with a .243. Good shot placement kills them, but they frequently leave no blood trail, making them hard or impossible to find. 

A 308 with the reduced recoil loads will kick the same or less than a 243. Bigger bullet going slower will penetrate more consistently, leaving an exit wound and a blood trail.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

I shoot a .270 for my close shots and 300 win mag for my long shots. The .270 has killed quite a few with no track jobs required. 

It all goes back to shot placement. I shot a buck friday and it took out both lungs and the tip of the heart. The buck made it maybe 40 yards. It was decent shot location. My friend shot a doe at maybe 100 yards with a 300 weatherby Friday evening. Plenty of gun but we couldnt find her. We searched from 530 until 230 the next morning. We had decent blood at first but it slowly went away. It had to be horrible shot placement. 

Shot placement IMO is more important than caliber


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> This thread is pretty entertaining to read... I think 25 caliber or bigger would be a good rule as well with the exception of older people with bad shoulders like Charlie.. Ha Ha
> 
> Sorry Charlie, I couldn't resist


Hunted with a .243 from 1972 until I lost my lease in 2007 and shot multiple deer every year. Never lost one. Shot a few with a .270 and had more run and one lost with that caliber. Doesn't make sense, but it is a fact.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Best of both worlds in my opinion is the 7mm-08 w140gr bullets. I started with a 30-06, 7mag and as I shot better I moved to the 243. Nothing wrong with the 243, everything I shot dropped in its tracks. But I discovered the 7mm-08 Remington and after a lot of reading I got one. If flies flat, it keeps over 1000 lbs of energy at 500yds and it has a mild recoil. 

I had more runs with the 30-06 and 7mag. I think that its because the bullet goes thru too fast and does not expand completely to deliver the energy at typical 100-200 yd S. Texas shots. you get holes on both sides, but the organs only get perforated. With smaller calibers such as a 223, 22-250, 243, etc. the bullet goes in and might not come out, but the organs turn into jelly. With bigger thicker game or a at longer distances where the bullet slows down some, the magnums are awesome.

7mm-08, 25-06, 243 and 270 would be my line of choices


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoot the biggest caliber you can comfortably and accurately shoot. You can't "over kill" something.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey R R. It just not my shoulder other things are going bad too !! LOL


----------



## thomas78 (Nov 10, 2008)

220 Swift is what I shoot and prefer. Always look at new rifles, if I did buy a large caliber I am not sure if it would ever make it out of the safe during deer season.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

So not to side track this a bit but my daughter is getting to hunt down south this year and just got a 7mm mauser from her grand dad. Has anyone every used this down south with a 140 grain bullet?


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gearman said:


> So not to side track this a bit but my daughter is getting to hunt down south this year and just got a 7mm mauser from her grand dad. Has anyone every used this down south with a 140 grain bullet?


I've hunted with mine from South Texas to Wyoming and in South Africa. HELL of a round, and light enough for a 10 year old. I let my cousin's kids shoot mine.

One of my favorite rounds. Sort of like a necked up .30-30 that shoots 300 yards if you need it to.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*35 states say .24*



spurgersalty said:


> And just what is a "proper" caliber? I've seen grown men that couldn't shoot a 270win accurately due to recoil intolerance. What's improper about the 270?
> Answer: nothing.
> Everyone feels recoil differently. Especially children. Start a kiddo off on too much gun and you've just created a problem that is hard to correct.
> Start the kiddo on a little less gun, and they develop good form and enjoy shooting more, which, in turn, leads to more practice and better results.
> ...


In 35 states in the USA the law requires a 243 or larger on deer sized game and a .45 cal for muzzle loader with sabot , I think it is a good start point ? 
:brew2:


----------



## jaybo (Sep 17, 2005)

While I agree shot placement is key... What's the brush like where you will be hunting? Our ranch is so dense with mesquite and every other kind of "stick, sting & stab ya" bush that a larger caliber in my opinion is the best way to not lose a deer. Even a good shot and 60 yards into the brush could be a nightmare if they run in from one of the senderos to the thicker parts of the ranch. Know what your specific terrain is like and factor that into your decision... I went for the 7mag. Also, spend money on good ammo with proven tips. My .02.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

*7 Mag*

Just kidding. I think that a 270 is a low as I would go.

I spent 8+ hours looking for a mature 10 and a spike two weekends ago that were shot with a Crossbow and 243 respectively. Both deer were not recovered. Even though I was not the shooter in either instance, I was equally frustrated/ saddened by the ordeal.

The 7 mag has proven to be effective for me to this point. (100% recovery) Knock on wood!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have some friends that are poor shots, and, they keep getting bigger and bigger calibers to try to figure out how to get a deer down. Crippled animals all over the place, and totally 
Sold on the bigger is better stuff you see on these hunting shows.

Find a rifle you like and can hit the bullseye at 100 yards, shoot it a lot to get usef to it, and you will be fine.


----------



## Hal Westberry (Apr 18, 2011)

*Lever action*

Love my 308 mx very accurate out to 300 but would not shoot more than 200 at a deer. I have killed 6 with my m4 223 with a acog 100yards and have had no problems. I always give them 30 plus minutes before tracking.

HHW


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

I would first off make sure all people on the ranch hunting can actually shoot worth a darn.... I hunt with a .270 and have never had an issue with it honestly. We have a ranch in Live Oak County and believe me at 200 yards that bullet is all you need. Like others have said shot placement means a lot but it also is going to depend on the kind of bullet and grain you are shooting... People might knock me but I use Remington Core Lokt 150grain and man does that put a hole in them.. That bullet just shoots well out of that gun and hasnt had anything run off from it since I made that switch from some of those fancier loads that are out there. Good luck with your ranch partners on coming up with a good rule of thumb..


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

A seasoned well trained hunter and shooter can use just about any weapon and take down a deer consistently. Over the years I have seen way to many deer lost to under powered rounds (243; 223, 2506) and less than accurate rounds (3030). IMO for South Texas I would recommend something with a min of a 270.

With so many folks coming in I would think it is a good idea to standardize a minimum caliber.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

I started all three of my boys shooting a 223 at 5 years old, and I can't think of a deer we did not recover. But I will have to say all shots wee either heart, neck, or head shots. My 10 year old shoots a 7mm-08 now.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*more worms....*

just left a post on other thread concerning caliber-243 was the subject- I tried to buy the guy from guy who lost a deer when he shanked a shot on a buck this weekend(yes we lost the deer)- my goal is to unscrew barrel of 243 and build a 7mm08 for my daughter and save the deer herd from more torture.....


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Under powered rounds? Wow what a broad statement. Our government believes a .223 is good enough to bring down 200 lb men. The plain and simple answer here is poor shot placement equals wounded game! Also if your hunting in heavy brush and have to shoot through it at your deer you simply do not have a good shot with any round. Dont do it unless you can see for sure a clear window. Keep in mind a good shooter with a small caliber can thread a needle bringing down the target.



BATWING said:


> A seasoned well trained hunter and shooter can use just about any weapon and take down a deer consistently. Over the years I have seen way to many deer lost to under powered rounds (243; 223, 2506) and less than accurate rounds (3030). IMO for South Texas I would recommend something with a min of a 270.
> 
> With so many folks coming in I would think it is a good idea to standardize a minimum caliber.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*"Plenty ought six"*

Most S. Texas deer are shot from blind rests at 100-150 yds. A 30-06 with 150 grain Remington Core Lokd is perfect for all skill levels. Recoil is moderate. Ammo is cheap. Perfect.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ill go ahead and donate my 2 cents to the 25-06.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

There's a ranch near Carrizo Springs I've been invited to a few times in the past for meat hunts and culling so they meet their MLD biologists recommendations. Their were two other invitees there for the same whack and stack weekend. At this ranch you are required to shoot at the range to verify the shooter and the rifle before being allowed to hunt. One fellow had a 22-250 and could shoot lights out at their range. the other guy used a .243 and shot well also. By the end of the weekend, there was a new ranch rule. Nothing smaller than .25 caliber could be used there. The rancher was livid. 7 deer were lost that weekend. 5 from the guy using the 22-250. The guides confirmed hits but animals weren't found. I used a 243 for many years and never had an issue. Never owned a 22-250 so I can't comment. I currently use a .270 and it has also done me well.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

pilar said:


> In 35 states in the USA the law requires a 243 or larger on deer sized game and a .45 cal for muzzle loader with sabot , I think it is a good start point ?
> :brew2:


I did a little searching but couldn't turn anything up. Could you direct me to a link on this statement or name a few states with caliber restrictions? I'm curious now.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

http://wdfw.wa.gov/publications/01496/wdfw01496.pdf


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Not right*



Bottomsup said:


> Under powered rounds? Wow what a broad statement. Our government believes a .223 is good enough to bring down 200 lb men.


There are reasons for military use of the 5.56. Mainly it is because the ammo is small and light enough for a soldier to carry a lot of ammunition in several 30 round magazines. And the object is firepower to suppress an assault or to conduct an assault, as opposed to lethality.

When a soldier becomes a sniper who must make one fatal shot at well over 100 yards, the 5.56 is put aside for a 30 caliber or larger.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pg542 said:


> There's a ranch near Carrizo Springs I've been invited to a few times in the past for meat hunts and culling so they meet their MLD biologists recommendations. Their were two other invitees there for the same whack and stack weekend. At this ranch you are required to shoot at the range to verify the shooter and the rifle before being allowed to hunt. One fellow had a 22-250 and could shoot lights out at their range. the other guy used a .243 and shot well also. By the end of the weekend, there was a new ranch rule. Nothing smaller than .25 caliber could be used there. The rancher was livid. 7 deer were lost that weekend. 5 from the guy using the 22-250. The guides confirmed hits but animals weren't found. I used a 243 for many years and never had an issue. Never owned a 22-250 so I can't comment. I currently use a .270 and it has also done me well.


Glad that guy is not shooting my place up. I use a 22-250, kill 10-15 deer a year, along with huge hogs, only lost one ever. He probably would have lost just as many with a 25-06.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

7mm-08 is a great round


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are looking at 300yd shots, I'll pick up my m77 .25-06 every time. I have complete trust in that rifle and cartridge that it will get the job done on any deer that walks out. Further than 300, I'd have to first shoot at that distance, but I'd probably step up in caliber to get some better terminal performance. 

0-150/200 I will use my .22-250, .223, or .243 any day of the week. Of course the 25-06 has that covered as well.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

I shoot a 308 and love it. Whatever caliber you go with....shooting a rifle is just like anything else......You Have Got To Practice!!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> Glad that guy is not shooting my place up. I use a 22-250, kill 10-15 deer a year, along with huge hogs, only lost one ever. He probably would have lost just as many with a 25-06.


I'm glad for you. Personally I don't care what anybody uses for their deer hunts. I was just stating what happened one weekend on one ranch in S.Texas a few years ago and what the rancher did to put a stop to it


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

pg542 said:


> I'm glad for you. Personally I don't care what anybody uses for their deer hunts. I was just stating what happened one weekend on one ranch in S.Texas a few years ago and what the rancher did to put a stop to it


I was just pointing out that the guy was probably a poor shot. There is no reason to lose five deer unless it was just sloppy shooting.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> I was just pointing out that the guy was probably a poor shot. There is no reason to lose five deer unless it was just sloppy shooting.


Yep.


----------



## TX_777 (Feb 21, 2010)

Everything I've shot with my .25-06 has dropped in it's tracks. No issues with it out to 300 yards. Beyond that distance, you may want to up the caliber a bit.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

338 Lapua.....but I don't shoot anything inside 600 yeard


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

jtburf said:


> Caliber is far less important than shot placement.


Agreed

I would still go no less than .243, with something in the range of a .270 being preferred.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my trophy LOL & the gun. 223


----------



## drake1 (Mar 7, 2007)

7 mag or 300 mag drops them in their tracks. Even the 6X284 in 105 gr VLD drops them. 99% of the time you can't tell where the bullet hit. The last 8 that I killed never had the bullet pass through and that was with 168 gr VLD in the 7 and 300.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> I did a little searching but couldn't turn anything up. Could you direct me to a link on this statement or name a few states with caliber restrictions? I'm curious now.


 corect me if any are wrong i found this on another sight.

Alabama- centerfire
Alaska- centerfire
Alberta- .23 and up centerfire
Arizona- centerfire
Arkansas- .22 and up centerfire
California- centerfire
Colorado- .24 and up, 70grn or larger bullet/ minimum of 1000ft/lbs at 100 yards
Connecticut- .243 and up if legal in your area
Delaware- shotgun/muzzle loader
Florida- centerfire
 Georgia- .22 and up centerfire
Hawaii- Any rifle with at least 1200 ft/lbs of ME. This would start at around .223 I think
Idaho- Centerfire (cannot weigh more than 16 lbs?)
Illinois- Shotgun/ML/Pistol only
Indiana- Rifles with pistol calibers/shotgun/ML/Pistols
Iowa- .24 or larger centerfire only for antlerless season in part of the state.
Kansas- .23 or larger centerfire (actually says larger than .23 so maybe .24 is the mininum)
kentucky- centerfire
Louisiana- .22 and up centerfire
Maine- .22 magnum rimfire and up!
Manitoba- Centerfire, but it says .23 and below not recommended. Does not say illegal though.
Maryland- ME of at least 1200 ft/lbs
Mass- Shotgun/ML
Michigan- centerfire in certain areas
Minnesota- .24 and up centerfire
Mississippi- No restrictions that I could find
Missouri- centerfire
Montana- No restrictions
Nebraska- Rifles with 900 ft/lbs or more at 100 yards
Nevada- .22 centerfire and up
New Hampshire- centerfire
New Jersey- shotgun only
New Mexico- centerfire
New York- centerfire
North Carolina- No restrictions
North Dakota- .22-.49 centerfire
Nova Scotia- .23 and up
Ohio- Shotgun/ML
Oklahoma- centerfire with 55 grn or heavier bullet
Ontario- centerfire
Oregon- .22 centerfire and up
Pennsylvania- centerfire
Quebec- 6mm/.243 and up
Rhode Island- shotgun/ML 
Saskatchewan- .24 and up
South Carolina- centerfire
South Dakota- rifles with 1,000 ft/lbs or more ME
Tennessee- centerfire
Texas- centerfire
Utah- centerfire
vermont- No restriction
Virginia- .23 centerfire and up
Washington- .24 centerfire and up
West Virginia- .25 rimfire and up and all centerfire
Wisconsin- .22 centerfire and up
Wyoming- .23 centerfire and up


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

drake1 said:


> 7 mag or 300 mag drops them in their tracks. Even the 6X284 in 105 gr VLD drops them. 99% of the time you can't tell where the bullet hit. The last 8 that I killed never had the bullet pass through and that was with 168 gr VLD in the 7 and 300.


NO passthrus in the last 8 deer, where you hitting them? in the brisket on a head-on shot, if not I would chunk whatever you use, IF they don't drop in their tracks you WILL have a hard time on a blood trail, no dought about it, its just a matter of time....WW


----------

